# .exe vers .dmg?



## MacBook Air *_* (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, bonjour à toute.

J'aimerai vous demandez comment faire, si il existe un moyen, de convertir les logiciels ".exe" de Windows (MSN ou Skype par exemple) en ".dmg" sans passer par une combine qui consiste à avoir Windows sur son Mac. 

Merci d'avance, j'espère que c'était du bon français ^_^


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Tu veux un café aussi ?

@+


----------



## edd72 (29 Mai 2011)

Déja tu parles de deux choses différentes. Encore si tu avais parlé de .exe en .app (parceque dmg est une image disque, comme un .iso si tu veux).

Mais la réponse reste, de toute façon la même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------

Par contre:
http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac/messenger
http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/


----------



## MacBook Air *_* (29 Mai 2011)

@iMacounet Heu, je posais une question, pas besoin de me répondre ça.

@edd72 Je m'y connais pas trop en logiciel, je voulais dire un logiciel PC Windows en logiciel PC Mac. (PC = Personnel Computer donc PC =/= Windows) mais c'est vraiment impossible?


----------



## arturus (29 Mai 2011)

MacBook Air *_* a dit:


> J'aimerai vous demandez comment faire, si il existe un moyen, de convertir les logiciels ".exe" de Windows (MSN ou Skype par exemple) en ".dmg" sans passer par une combine qui consiste à avoir Windows sur son Mac.
> 
> Merci d'avance, j'espère que c'était du bon français ^_^



:mouais:

tu peux télécharger une version de skype pour mac en .dmg depuis le site de l'éditeur.
Cette version sera pour mac et pas besoin d'installer windows sur mac.
Pareil pour msn même si personnellement je lui préfére adium.

edit : .exe = windows / .dmg = mac (en gros).    Les logiciels sont écrits pour un certain OS avec leur différentes subtilités et impossible de les "convertir". Mais maintenanat on arrive à trouver de nombreuses alternatives, et pour le reste il y a la virtualisation (ou bootcamp)


----------



## MacBook Air *_* (29 Mai 2011)

Déjà fait pour SKype, je prenais juste un exemple même si la nostalgie du Skype Windows revenait 

Pour le MSN, j'aç jamais testé Audium mais le Windows MSN ne pourra jamais être égalé car le Mac MSN est nul oui.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2011)

MacBook Air *_* a dit:


> @iMacounet Heu, je posais une question, pas besoin de me répondre ça.
> 
> @edd72 Je m'y connais pas trop en logiciel, je voulais dire un logiciel PC Windows en logiciel PC Mac. (PC = Personnel Computer donc PC =/= Windows) mais c'est vraiment impossible?


Tu viens de te répondre.
_
*Nan mais franchement, convertir une app Windows en app Mac ... n'imp*_

Jeune Padawan, à mon avis c'est franchement impossible. Pourquoi veux tu le faire ?


----------



## MacBook Air *_* (29 Mai 2011)

J'ai passé toute ma vie sur un PC, la nostalgie des logiciels me revient et puis je galère pour trouver des bons logiciels mac.


----------



## arturus (29 Mai 2011)

MacBook Air *_* a dit:


> J'ai passé toute ma vie sur un PC, la nostalgie des logiciels me revient et puis je galère pour trouver des bons logiciels mac.



quand je suis passé à mac l'interface des logiciels m'a tout de suite beaucoup plus que celles de windows 


Tu recherches quoi comme logiciels ? On peut peut-etre aider.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2011)

MacBook Air *_* a dit:


> J'ai passé toute ma vie sur un PC, la nostalgie des logiciels me revient et puis je galère pour trouver des bons logiciels mac.


Suffit de demander.

Tu peux utiliser Adium, ou aMsn. Qui sont de bons équivalents de WLM sur PC.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mai 2011)

MacBook Air *_* a dit:


> J'ai passé toute ma vie sur un PC, la  nostalgie des logiciels me revient et puis je galère pour trouver des  bons logiciels mac.



la solution ne serait elle pas de repasser sur windows dans ce cas ? 



ou, dit autrement: pourquoi avoir choisi MacOs ?


----------



## MacBook Air *_* (30 Mai 2011)

Car il est plus puissant, plus beau et plus tout que PC, seul quelque logiciel PC me manque, les logiciels de bases quoi, sinon j'ai horreur des PC depuis que je suis sur Mac. xD


----------



## ncocacola (31 Mai 2011)

Un logiciel qui marche sous Windows *tel quel* ne marchera pas sous Mac, c'est aussi simple que ca.

En revanche, il y a des *équivalents*, par exemple pour Windows Live Messenger, c'est Microsoft Messenger Mac (écrit par la même société, qui fait la même chose, mais qui ne marche que sous Mac).

En général, quand je cherche l'équivalent d'un logiciel Windows pour mon Mac, je cherche "nom du logiciel + Mac" sur Google, soit tu tombes sur la page de l'éditeur du logiciel qui a écrit une version pour Mac, soit sur un forum qui te conseille un équivalent écrit par quelqu'un d'autre, soit y a pas d'équivalent 

Hope this helps,
ncocacola


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mai 2011)

MacBook Air *_* a dit:


> Car il est plus puissant, plus beau et plus tout que PC, seul quelque logiciel PC me manque, les logiciels de bases quoi, sinon j'ai horreur des PC depuis que je suis sur Mac. xD



ok, alors dis nous ce que tu cherches ... parce que là il faut "te tirer les vers du nez"


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2011)

les logiciels de bases.... c'est quoi la base pour toi?
Parce que pour ce qui me concerne, les logiciels de base (et largement au-delà de la base d'ailleurs)sont fournis et préinstallés sur tous les Macs et surpassent largement leurs équivalents Windows (quant ils existent!)


----------

